# Free betta cartoon drawings



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will post samples soon, I will take twenty, then once I am completely done with them I will take another twenty, thanks, LQ


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Samples!*

Type A is the red and blue betta and the orange and white betta, type B are the other two. Please post a picture of your betta and which type of drawing you want.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I had better pictures, but my computer wouldn't let me put them on


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Please reply soon! Wanna get started


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

They are so cute! I will upload a picture maybe tomorrow, or you can pick one from my albums!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will look at them tonight but you can still upload a photo, which kind of drawing do you want?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will say when I post the picture because I don't know what tail type my pick will be.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

You can do deathwing if you want!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here yours is madmonahan, I did the pink butterfly:


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

oh I also like the marker one, so type A!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I will get Deathwing done in the morning, thanks guys


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! So cute!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

You can do any of my bettas in my album


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok:
Deathwing
BryanaCute's bettas


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

same here, you have the permission to mess with my pictures!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Just finished Deathwing, getting started on Bryanacute's, I'll get started on yours as soon as I can


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's eathwing, and Bryanacute's betta


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE IT!! so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I did both of them twice because I wasn't happy with them lol Glad you like it


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here your's is Emeraldmaster


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I've seen Type A on Google images!:-?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah I looked at it then drew the basic shape


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh.


----------

